# Behemoth - Evangelion guitar tone



## Sofos (Jul 5, 2010)

In Guitar Player magazine, they have a column called "Posh vs. Poor", in which they show you how to get a guitar players signature sound, an expensive way and a much less expensive way. 

Does anyone have any ideas how to get the Evangelion tone in a Poor way? I'm pretty much broke XD All I have is a Line 6 Spider III 75w and my ESP LTD Alexi 200. Getting an Agile Hornet 7.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 5, 2010)

I've seen that column, while I really like the spirit of it, I think they focus more on brand than they do on what actual tone the gear they compare delivers. I still love reading it though.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 5, 2010)

Adam Darski - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It lists all of his gear. I think the big secret comes down to play style on this one.


----------



## Nights_Blood (Jul 5, 2010)

The EMG's are a big factor. As are the various high-gain amps they used.

Other than that, it's about a strong pick attack.

EDIT: There were amps they had in the "making of" DVD that differed from the wiki list. IIRC there was a Diezel VH4, 5150 among others. I remember them using the Uberschall, though.


----------



## Sofos (Jul 5, 2010)

Nights_Blood said:


> I remember them using the Uberschall, though.


i remember hearing that/reading that somewhere too, and Nergal saying that he hated how they sounded, but that they still worked for the album.

also, is there any one pedal you think would work for the sound? my dads not too big on the ZOMGIMGONNAGOSPENDATHOUSANDDOLLARSONSTUFFFORMYGUITAR! he doesnt really approve of me spending more than 100 on a guitar, let alone stuff for it.


----------



## Nights_Blood (Jul 5, 2010)

I would give either the Digitech Metal Master a shot, if you don't mind not having a gain knob (it's got a morph knob that allows it to model various other pedals, so you can still get a more vintage sound if you want). It can turn any one of my solid state amps into a gain machine. And more importantly, it sounds good.

Just make sure you don't get a multi-fx unit, the distortions on those always suck.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 5, 2010)

Nights_Blood said:


> I would give either the Digitech Metal Master a shot, if you don't mind not having a gain knob (it's got a morph knob that allows it to model various other pedals, so you can still get a more vintage sound if you want). It can turn any one of my solid state amps into a gain machine. And more importantly, it sounds good.
> 
> Just make sure you don't get a multi-fx unit, the distortions on those always suck.



Hey! My korg ax sounds pretty good (with help from my amps eq). You just have to mess around a bit.


----------



## Nights_Blood (Jul 5, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Hey! My korg ax sounds pretty good (with help from my amps eq). You just have to mess around a bit.



I was really thinking more of the digitech rp's and such...i typed it but then deleted it since I didn't mention anything but Digitech in my whole post and that probably would've confused the guy 

Tell your Korg ax that there's no hard feelings


----------



## Sofos (Jul 5, 2010)

thats teh sound <333 Seth (guy on the left) has a PERFECT sound, at least to me. I was at that show.


----------



## 7th_Heaven (Nov 15, 2010)

In the new behemoth DVD I saw nergal sitting next to a rack with a Line 6 POD XT Pro with some other power amps and things and in the same rack there is a Bogner Ubershall amp head with a tube screamer!!!!!


----------



## Variant (Nov 15, 2010)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> In Guitar Player magazine, they have a column called "Posh vs. Poor", in which they show you how to get a guitar players signature sound, an expensive way and a much less expensive way.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas how to get the Evangelion tone in a Poor way? I'm pretty much broke XD All I have is a Line 6 Spider III 75w and my ESP LTD Alexi 200. Getting an Agile Hornet 7.



Layer.  


Behemoth's tone on the later albums has been a result of triple tracking per side, I believe. I've found layering to be really cooperative with amp sims as well as they're generally not as harmonically complex as traditional amp/mic configs.


----------



## Inazone (Nov 15, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Hey! My korg ax sounds pretty good (with help from my amps eq). You just have to mess around a bit.



That's the funny thing with Korg. They almost never get mentioned when discussing guitar tones, but they make some good stuff. I use a Korg HyperDistortion pedal direct to my Focusrite Saffire for demoing riffs, and with its primitive cab sim, it still sounds great.


----------



## Goatchrist (Nov 15, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Adam Darski - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> It lists all of his gear. I think the big secret comes down to play style on this one.



Sorry, but there are still some amps missing. I saw nergal used a Recto, an ENGL (dunno which one exactly) and a Peavey(isn't listed in Wikipedia). As already said the EMGs are important.

Anyone knows some Behemoth-like setting for the Dual Recto with 3 channels?


----------



## Kali Yuga (Nov 15, 2010)

Nights_Blood said:


> I would give either the Digitech Metal Master a shot, if you don't mind not having a gain knob (it's got a morph knob that allows it to model various other pedals, so you can still get a more vintage sound if you want). It can turn any one of my solid state amps into a gain machine. And more importantly, it sounds good.
> 
> Just make sure you don't get a multi-fx unit, the distortions on those always suck.


The Digitech Metal Master is not going to get that Evangelion tone, because it doesn't have a gain knob. Behemoth's tone is not overly gain saturated on that album at all, and needs some clarity. That's a terrible pedal for practical use, to be honest.


----------



## shadowsea (Nov 15, 2010)

sorry, this for correct EVANGELION tone


----------



## TMM (Nov 15, 2010)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> also, is there any one pedal you think would work for the sound? my dads not too big on the ZOMGIMGONNAGOSPENDATHOUSANDDOLLARSONSTUFFFORMYGUITAR! he doesnt really approve of me spending more than 100 on a guitar, let alone stuff for it.



Sorry about your limited budget! I used to work for a music store, and always hated having to talk to the parent's that only came in at XMas. The first thing they'd say when they walked in was, "What's the cheapest guitar & amp you have? I'm looking to get one for my son/daughter for Christmas." 9 times out of 10, my answer (seriously) was, "That depends - do you want them to continue playing the guitar past Christmas day?" I cut the 1 out of 10 a break when I knew them and knew that they really couldn't afford much better... then gave them insane deals on used Ibby RG's, because I couldn't stand the idea of the kids opening up a Squier starter kit on XMas.

Anyway, although the Behemoth tracks (all of them since Zos Kia Kvltvs, I think) sound huge in part due to the multiple tracking, to my ear, the core of the tone still lies in the Recto portion of the tone. Which sort of sucks for you, since there aren't really any good Recto sims out there (IMO). I've seen PODxt's really cheap (< $150), and that might at least get you something that will tide you over for a while until you can afford something better.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Nov 15, 2010)

instead of the digitech metal master, id recommend the digitech hardwire TL-3 or whichever is the model # for their dist pedal. its got a gain knob that even at the lowest point still has plenty of grit, and its got a contour knob which does the exact same thing as the morph knob on the Metal Master. its also got a tight/loose switch. tight is for modern sounds like you're wanting here, and loose is, well, loose!

the metal master has a cab sim 1/4" out and the hardwire pedal doesn't. i used the metal master for a while and tried to get good tones in recordings using and not using the cab sim out, but i just couldnt ever get satisfactory tones.


----------



## Nights_Blood (Nov 15, 2010)

Kali Yuga said:


> The Digitech Metal Master is not going to get that Evangelion tone, because it doesn't have a gain knob. Behemoth's tone is not overly gain saturated on that album at all, and needs some clarity. That's a terrible pedal for practical use, to be honest.



Well, i was trying to work within his budget. No pedal is going to nail that tone, but the lower morph settings on the metal master would at least be in the general neighborhood. He didn't say anything about recording, so AFAIK triple-tracking his guitars isn't something he's concerned with or capable of doing. 

I don't really see how it's unpractical though, as long you're not trying to coax SRV tones out of it. I even used it at a cover gig when I was stuck with a Marshall valvestate, and got a pretty good Brian May-like lead sound out of it, as well as the other more metal tones.




SYLrules88 said:


> instead of the digitech metal master, id recommend the digitech hardwire TL-3 or whichever is the model # for their dist pedal. its got a gain knob that even at the lowest point still has plenty of grit, and its got a contour knob which does the exact same thing as the morph knob on the Metal Master. its also got a tight/loose switch. tight is for modern sounds like you're wanting here, and loose is, well, loose!
> 
> the metal master has a cab sim 1/4" out and the hardwire pedal doesn't. i used the metal master for a while and tried to get good tones in recordings using and not using the cab sim out, but i just couldnt ever get satisfactory tones.



I haven't tried the hardwire distortions, but i've heard good things. There's a valve distortion and a metal distortion, which i'm sure is the one you're referring to. 

Never tried the MM's cab sim for recording, but to tell you the truth i wouldn't really have anticipated it sounding that great in the first place.


----------



## Sofos (Nov 15, 2010)

i got something very close by dicking around with my Line 6. I took the Cowboys From Hell tone and adjusted from there  will post a vid as soon as i can get a quality one.


----------



## Sofos (Nov 15, 2010)

Sorry about the awful quality. Webcam mic + having to have volume as low as possible due to grouchy ass parents = shitty quality. sounds alot better in person though. Very close to what I wanted the sound to be


----------

